# Identificacion de terminales en circuito integrado LM337t y LM317



## david-trome (Abr 10, 2009)

*  hola quisiera por favor saber algo sobre los circuitos integrados LM337T y LM317 encapsulado to-220
quisiera saber como identificar las patillas.muchas gracias*


----------



## rash (Abr 10, 2009)

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/3/1/LM317.shtml
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/3/3/LM337T.shtml

hola cuando quieras alguna información técnica sobre algun semiconducor mira busca su datasheet... (hojas de características).

saludos


----------



## david-trome (Abr 22, 2009)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda 
Bendiciones


----------



## alexisbd13 (Mar 17, 2011)

gRACIAS ME FUE DE MUCHA AYUDA


----------

